# http:///?%20www.google.com



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Randomly, everytime I enter in a web address, "/?%20" will be added and not go to the site.

Any ideas?

Windows XP
Internet Explorer 6.0

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:26:38 PM, on 1/16/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\LXBRKsk.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2000\Register\Remind32.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\rnathchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\mIRC\mirc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Harish Family\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZingSpooler] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Zing\ZingSpooler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 3100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBRKsk] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\LXBRKsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Corel Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2000\Register\Remind32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Judy (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Judy (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://www.cult3d.com/download/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {33E54F7F-561C-49E6-929B-D7E76D3AFEB1} (Pool Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/pool/pool.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {3F0EECCE-E138-11D1-8712-0060083D83F5} (LPViewer Class) - http://www.mgisoft.com/ActiveX/LPControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {427273CC-764E-11D3-823D-006097F90453} (Pixami Image Editor Control) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/BPImageEditor.cab?ver=1,1,0,30
O16 - DPF: {4620BC29-8B8E-4F4E-9D92-1DB6633D6793} (SurferNETWORK Plugin) - http://rd1.surfernetwork.com/surferplugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} (Microsoft.WinRep) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} (ZingBatchAXDwnl Class) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d2c89f68a1bb5a/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37651.4633912037
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_03) - 
O16 - DPF: {CD17FAAA-17B4-4736-AAEF-436EDC304C8C} (ContentAuditX Control) - http://www.contentwatch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E4DFABBD-F5F6-11D3-8421-0080C6F79C42} (SpeechControl Class) - http://www.directxtras.com/speaksforitself/download/speechplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4299/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab

-s64


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Download CWShredder:
http://www.merijn.org/files/cwshredder.zip
Unzip, run and hit the ->fix tab to fix all found problems

Then repost a fresh Hijack this log .

Download 'Hijack This!'. http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log, load it in Notepad, and copy its contents here. Most of what it lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet.


----------



## wanda1966 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have downloaded CWShredder, ran it, it removed something and I still have the ?%20 problem in the URL address. Here is my HijackThis scan results:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 1:20:31 PM, on 9/10/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\PopUp Killer\PopUpKiller.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\DIRECWAY\BIN\dpcstart.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Nikon\NkView6\NkvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hposol08.exe
C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\Components\QBAgent\qbdagent2001.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqi4b5er.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqi4b5er.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\DIRECWAY\bin\dpcnav.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.pacuonline.com/onlineserv/HB/Signon.cgi
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:83
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = http://localhost
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Clear Search - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000240} - C:\Program Files\ClearSearch\IE_ClrSch.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FSW] C:\Program Files\FSW\FSW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\Program Files\PopUp Killer\PopUpKiller.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [slmss] C:\Program Files\Common Files\slmss\slmss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2LRX2W83X2T3MQ] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SRLD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\System32\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QWDLLS.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Dpcstart.lnk = C:\Program Files\DIRECWAY\BIN\dpcstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkvMon.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Nikon\NkView6\NkvMon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: officejet 6100.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks 2001 Delivery Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\Components\QBAgent\qbdagent2001.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\updater\wupdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Coupons - file://C:\Program Files\couponsandoffers\System\Temp\couponsandoffers_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9239E4EC-C9A6-11D2-A844-00C04F68D538} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create and Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {87067F04-DE4C-4688-BC3C-4FCF39D609E7} - http://download.websearch.com/Dnl/T_50151/QDow_AS2.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/sportsgames/ssxtricky/ea/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D97287B6-4018-4060-948D-54D2122FC5C3} - http://www.fastfind.org/ss/client/52983/vsigns/0003C00/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {E0CE16CB-741C-4B24-8D04-A817856E07F4} - http://cabs.roings.com/cabs/mmed.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E83E0B37-9C42-40F9-98E4-B1F8438B4C5D}: Domain = direcway.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E83E0B37-9C42-40F9-98E4-B1F8438B4C5D}: NameServer = 198.77.116.8


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Your address bar problem (http:///? ) can be caused by an entry in the registry. I have seen this once before.

If The default value in this key is incorrect: 
( It should be the path (and filename) to shdocvw.dll)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}\InProcServer32

Let's try to fix it. Close all Internet Explorer instances.

Go to start >Run and paste in this command and then press enter:
*regsvr32 shdocvw.dll /i*

Open Internet Explorer and see if this particular problem is gone.

You also have some spyware but Mobo is working with you on that.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Katie! 

Moved to Security as requested.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi flrman,

Thanks. That was quick.

Katie


----------



## wanda1966 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Mosaic1 - it worked like a charm.


----------

